# worldmark resort distinction



## TUGBrian (Jun 20, 2015)

found another potential duplicate

eagle crest

and 

worldmark eagle crest

can view both here:

http://tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?search=eagle crest


there are multiple reviews for both, but they share the same address and information.  Before I merge these into a single resort, is there a reason why they should be separate (in terms of the resort itself).


----------



## rhonda (Jun 20, 2015)

Eagle Crest is a large, mixed-use property.  Worldmark owns/manages only a subset of units under the "Worldmark The Club" umbrella.

Some Eagle Crest units are fractionals, fixed weeks (?), etc -- with their own relationships to/through RCI.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks you!

but are the units themselves any different?

ie if you were submitting a review of a room at eagle crest...would it be different from a room at "worldmark eagle crest"?

I dont mind adding in the description that this is a mixed ownership resort etc...im just seeing if there is a reason to have the reviews split.


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 20, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> Thanks you!
> 
> but are the units themselves any different?
> 
> ...



Eagle Crest has quite a few different types of lodging.  WM owns mostly 8-plexes with 4 up and 4 down along with a few other types.  Most of the non-WM units are townhouse style units along the golf course.  WM only owns a couple of those.  So if you get a non-WM unit, it is probablyn(90+%) a townhouse style with no stairs except to the master upstairs.  If you get a WM unit, it is probably (80%) a single level unit that might require stairs.  I think it's best to keep them separate.   

Sue


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 21, 2015)

seems perfectly legitimate to me, thank you again!


----------

